
Debunking the Stanford Prison Experiment - dredmorbius
https://psycnet.apa.org/doiLanding?doi=10.1037%2Famp0000401
======
dredmorbius
See also Rationally Speaking podcast ep. 241 - Thibault Le Texier on
"Debunking the Stanford Prison Experiment"

 _The Stanford Prison Experiment is one of the most famous psychology
experiments in history. For decades, we 've been told that it proves how
regular people easily turn sadistic when they are asked to role play as prison
guards. But the story now appears to be mostly fraudulent. Thibault Le Texier
is a researcher who dug into the Stanford archives and learned that the
"prison guards" were actually told how to behave in order to support the
experimenters' thesis. On this episode, Thibault and Julia discuss his
findings, how the experimenters got away with such a significant
misrepresentation for so long, and what this whole affair says about the field
of psychology._

[http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org/show/rs-241-thibault-
le...](http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org/show/rs-241-thibault-le-texier-on-
debunking-the-stanford-prison-e.html)

Audio
[http://traffic.libsyn.com/rationallyspeakingpodcast/rs241.mp...](http://traffic.libsyn.com/rationallyspeakingpodcast/rs241.mp3)
(55 minutes)

